# SD/USB Loader v1.2 & cIOS rev10



## nIxx (Apr 12, 2009)

Waninkoko released a a new version of the USB Loader with SD support & cover support

http://www.teknoconsolas.es/blogs/waninkoko



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> +---------------------------------------+
> |   [+] SD/USB Loader v1.2              |
> |       developed by Waninkoko/kwiirk   |
> +---------------------------------------+
> ...


----------



## porchemasi (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome, waiting for this in the form of a fancy channel


----------



## DrYHeLL (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay piracy!


----------



## clonesniper666 (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use high capacity sd card, even if you do not have 4.0 on your system?


----------



## nIxx (Apr 12, 2009)

4.0 has nothing todo with SD card support in hombrews and about SDHC support


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [ CIOS36 rev 10 ]:
> 
> - Some modifications in DIP plugin.
> - *SDHC *module added (thanks to WiiGator for the help).


----------



## cyrex (Apr 12, 2009)

Lolz, he just added what about 1000 coders did before him... replaceable backgrounds and cover support... tsk tsk tsk Waninkoko is way beyond the tempers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Are there any other improvements?


----------



## Davedom (Apr 12, 2009)

Screenshots anyone? just wondering how it looks/compares to others

what are the technical improvements, would "ultimate loader" still be better because of its ocarina/Force Ntsc???


----------



## clonesniper666 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks. I thought you could but was not exactly sure.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 12, 2009)

cyrex said:
			
		

> Lolz, he just added what about 1000 coders did before him... replaceable backgrounds and cover support... tsk tsk tsk Waninkoko is way beyond the tempers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He added SD loading. As far as I know no one else has done that. BUt yeah that its. SD loading and stuff we already have.


----------



## kedest (Apr 12, 2009)

so this means front sd slot game loading?
does that mean the card would have to be wbfs? but then hbc can't read it (to run the application itself)


----------



## cyrex (Apr 12, 2009)

yeh i thought about it now... it's kinda funny... so you have to launch it with an SD card through the HBC ... then swap the card with a wbfs formated one and launch a game. Or you have to use a channel version


----------



## nIxx (Apr 12, 2009)

You can make Partitions or use a channel so no problem at all


----------



## War (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow... the Wii hacking community never ceases to amaze. I wonder what's next?


----------



## stev418 (Apr 12, 2009)

cIOS rev10 not working for usbloader games for me. Games just hang on load, also the ISO size is all out of wack, WIICHESS shows as being .44GB when only about .03

The other thing is cIOS installs 2 IOS IOS249 AND IOS250 :\ so not sure there

Reinstalled cIOS rev9 and all working fine again

EDIT: USBLoader 2.0 will boot games fine on cIOS rev9, but the ISO size is still mucked up


----------



## nIxx (Apr 12, 2009)

Wanin released another cIOS the old one had a bug


----------



## Harry Potthead (Apr 12, 2009)

Custom IOS36 rev 10 (¡ACTUALIZADO!)

12/04/2009 por ( Waninkoko )

Descripción:

Esto es un Custom IOS, un IOS modificado para añadir nuevas caracteristicas no disponibles en el IOS oficial.

Este IOS ha sido creado para ser usado UNICAMENTE con software casero.

*El Custom IOS se instala como IOS249 y no modifica ningun otro IOS por lo que es seguro de instalar.*

Can someone translate this? Does this mean ISO249 Isos are working???


----------



## amrum (Apr 12, 2009)

Harry Potthead said:
			
		

> Custom IOS36 rev 10 (¡ACTUALIZADO!)
> 
> 12/04/2009 por ( Waninkoko )
> 
> ...



The custom IOS is installed like IOS249 & it does not modify any other IOS, that's why you can install it safely.

Correct me if i'm wrong ...


----------



## shanefromoz (Apr 12, 2009)

I installed IOS36 rev 10 with no problems.
My only bug is that the free space and used space information is incorrect.

Cheers


----------



## pasc (Apr 12, 2009)

what is this supposed to do ? And how do I get it to work ?


----------



## pasc (Apr 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## mr_happy (Apr 13, 2009)

I cant install Custom IOS36 rev 09 or above

I was 3.4e, downgraded to 3.3e them 3.2 e, them 3.1e, same error on WAD and network installation
fails on #0 error -1017

ran ios downngrader O.k no problem

also fails on ios16_fix using ios16 wad manager

Any ideas what im doing wrong or missing ?


----------

